# Max Caster is getting Twitter blow back



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So apparently Max ruffled some feathers mentioning Simone Biles mental health, The Duke Lacrosse rape case, and Julia Hart's vagina (because she's 19 and he's 32)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422712377909383168
Was Max out of line or folk being sensitive as hell


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Last time I checked 19 is legal to get fucked lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

If this sort of content was on South Park no one would give a fuck.

Fucking snowflakes and their attention seeking need to cry about and be offended by everything.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Good, a heel getting real heel heat; sadly, a lost art


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Call me a snowflake, but this just feels like somebody being edgy as hell, and not even a good rap or anything. They could get away with it on a youtube show, but 100% wouldn't fly on TNT.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Call me a snowflake, but this just feels like somebody being edgy as hell, and not even a good rap or anything. They could get away with it on a youtube show, but 100% wouldn't fly on TNT.


You're a snowflake.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm really surprised at how emotionally invested some people have gotten with this Simone Biles thing. I literally had never heard of her 2 weeks ago..and she's like the GOAT of her sport.

I bet they will make a movie out of it


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cancel culture at it again I see.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The heel crossed the line with a bunch off offensive stuff and pissed the babyfaces off and the babyfaces immediately whipped him in the match. Its Wrestling 101.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> So apparently Max ruffled some feathers mentioning Simone Biles mental health, The Duke Lacrosse rape case, and Julia Hart's vagina (because she's 19 and he's 32)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422712377909383168
> Was Max out of line or folk being sensitive as hell


That shit was hilarious fucking bravo!!!!

Dudes draws heat for sure


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Icon said:


> Last time I checked 19 is legal to get fucked lol


He didnt even mention fucking her he said you could smell her pussy lol.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol that was some funny shit


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Terrible rap but he's getting heel heat.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> That shit was hilarious fucking bravo!!!!
> 
> Dudes draws heat for sure





Prosper said:


> Lol that was some funny shit


Yeah that's what I thought lol, but some folk are seriously or at least pretending to be seriously bothered by it. The only good reason I've seen is apparently this Fight for the Fallen (where it was supposedly recorded) was working with a charity for victims of sexual abuse.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I was hoping he would have rapped about Dominos Pizza


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

People are so weird 

rap is fine, max is fine


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Heat magnet


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Wake me up when they have some actual allegations.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Is this one of those things were a few people on Twitter mention it or did it trend? 

The Acclaimed have been making jokes about Julia getting "tag teamed" and put in an Eiffel Tower for a few weeks now. She is clearly in on the joke and must have approved it. I don't see anything wrong with the Duke joke besides being inaccurate since the players were proven to be innocent. The Biles thing is a hot topic right now so I am not shocked that it got heat online, but it was an throw away line in his rap and wasn't really very clever.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Is this one of those things were a few people on Twitter mention it or did it trend?
> 
> The Acclaimed have been making jokes about Julia getting "tag teamed" and put in an Eiffel Tower for a few weeks now. She is clearly in on the joke and must have approved it. I don't see anything wrong with the Duke joke besides being inaccurate since the players were proven to be innocent. The Biles thing is a hot topic right now so I am not shocked that it got heat online, but it was an throw away line in his rap and wasn't really very clever.


It's not trending, but it's definitely the biggest wrestle talk of the night on social media


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

And this is why wrestling will be so sanitized with no stories or interesting characters. It’s loser fans who don’t think and try to get attention, retweets and likes. Wrestling isn’t popular enough as it was in the 90’s to get heat from the PTC or main stream media. It’s a few dickhead fans who are hurting the product. Last week it was that guy tagging dominoes in their tweet. Dominoes wouldn’t have had a clue otherwise about it. And hear we have a good character who will likely be told to tone it down which will morph into a basic guy who goes out wrestles.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah that's what I thought lol, but some folk are seriously or at least pretending to be seriously bothered by it. The only good reason I've seen is apparently this Fight for the Fallen (where it was supposedly recorded) was working with a charity for victims of sexual abuse.


He's a heel and a cocky prick type those crying just to cry it was great Imo one of his better ones.

Caster is great in my book.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

It wouldn't be so bad if Max had a single ounce of charisma. It's edgy but not horrible, the delivery is horrible.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hes definitely going to end up interrupting Punk at some point.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> He's a heel and a cocky prick type those crying just to cry it was great Imo one of his better ones.
> 
> Caster is great in my book.


They removed it from Dark which is funny because the folk whining made somebody like me actually check it out because I wouldn't have known it happened otherwise.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

The AEW fans are the most sensitive of all. These types of fans have tried to dominate the WWE as well. They are a cancer on wrestling.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

The man is doing comedy. Give him some room.

Jimmy Fallon is not a comedian. He's an obedient NBC employee.


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> Is this one of those things were a few people on Twitter mention it or did it trend?


Yep and what less than 5% of people use Twitter? And they always tend to be the extremists -- on both sides, of any issue -- too.

From the looks of it, out of the ~million that watched Dynamite (not including streams) 200 gave a damn. So, this is nothing.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Fuck Twitter. Keep it up Max. Go even harder next time.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> Is this one of those things were a few people on Twitter mention it or did it trend?
> 
> The Acclaimed have been making jokes about Julia getting "tag teamed" and put in an Eiffel Tower for a few weeks now. She is clearly in on the joke and must have approved it. I don't see anything wrong with the Duke joke besides being inaccurate since the players were proven to be innocent. The Biles thing is a hot topic right now so I am not shocked that it got heat online, but it was an throw away line in his rap and wasn't really very clever.


Anyone questioning the mental health thing has been in hot water


RapShepard said:


> They removed it from Dark which is funny because the folk whining made somebody like me actually check it out because I wouldn't have known it happened otherwise.


When cuz I literally just watched it again lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Anyone questioning the mental health thing has been in hot water
> 
> When cuz I literally just watched it again lol


Exit YouTube and watch the video again it cuts straight to the match


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

"I'm gonna treat those bitches like Duke lacrosse".....seems like no one in this thread so far was aware of the rape allegations at Duke. Thats not being a snowflake its not accepting a joke about rape.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

ajmaf625 said:


> "I'm gonna treat those bitches like Duke lacrosse".....seems like no one in this thread so far was aware of the rape allegations at Duke. Thats not being a snowflake its not accepting a joke about rape.


Weren't all the players cleared???.

No different then murderer jokes about OJ .


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Weren't all the players cleared???.
> 
> No different then murderer jokes about OJ .


cleared or not if you need to joke about rape in a promo/rap than thats sad really. I don't see people on tv joking about murder jokes about OJ, say me or you joking on here is one thing doing it on tv is another. Thats just asking for outrage maybe thats what he intended.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Max Caster is going to be a huge star. Guy is money on the mic and he’s big enough to be credible.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

ajmaf625 said:


> cleared or not if you need to joke about rape in a promo/rap than thats sad really. I don't see people on tv joking about murder jokes about OJ, say me or you joking on here is one thing doing it on tv is another. Thats just asking for outrage maybe thats what he intended.


Guess you dont watch south park, family guy,American dad.......edgy jokes are out there buddy lol.

Yes bring cleared means the allegations were BS so joking about it isnt really a big deal ,if you get offended over something that was already proven to be lies.......your a big ol snowflake lol and yes thats exactly what he intended he's done it before and will do it again and I look forward to it.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Krin said:


> The AEW fans are the most sensitive of all. These types of fans have tried to dominate the WWE as well. They are a cancer on wrestling.


Dude, if you read this forum, literally everyone that complains about AEW doing hard core matches or blood or Max Caster raps even are nothing but far leftist woke WWE fans, the only fans WWE has left.

AEW has a UFC type crowd, and it’s why Max does these raps for them, and it’s why the only people complaining about this or dominos are all online WWE geeks


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

AEW edited this rap out of Dark.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

He has his moments, I have definitely caught myself LOL'ing hard at some of his "raps" but there are some topics I would avoid. Real heat or not, its not like it was 30-40 years ago when stuff like this would pass as acceptable for the audience.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Max Caster is the man. He gets it.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Guess you dont watch south park, family guy,American dad.......edgy jokes are out there buddy lol.
> 
> Yes bring cleared means the allegations were BS so joking about it isnt really a big deal ,if you get offended over something that was already proven to be lies.......your a big ol snowflake lol and yes thats exactly what he intended he's done it before and will do it again and I look forward to it.


Is snowflake the only word you guys know? lol get a hobby, I sincerely apologize for not truly admiring a rape joke from the great and powerful _check that_ Max Castor? I hope his career lasts longer than his raps


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

God I love the acclaimed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Well first of all who cares what Twitter thinks


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jokerface17 said:


> God I love the acclaimed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Acclaimed are by far the best low card act. You could argue Fuego Del Sol is also super over as well. 

I maintain that the best stuff on Dark has been Max Caster rapping, and Brit Baker Waiting Room segments. They should put those on Dynamite.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Fact that no one will give a fuck in a week in cluding the upset babies says enough. Over reacting. Hilarious to me the endless shit that comes up weekly and than is forgotten. Reality is even people that bitch don't give a fuck.

Next


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Hypersensitive snowflakes really shouldn’t be wrestling fans.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Damn this guy is going all out with these.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

People on Twitter pretend to be the moral police on everything, so that is whatever. They will have to build a bridge and get over it eventually. 

As a side note, I do wish that the term "Snowflake" would go away because it's so overused (and I am against the oversensitivity of today). It's like one of those things that once one person says it everyone else uses it to death.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

lol jeeze this is the most nothing burger story yet. Nothing in that was even slightly offensive. 

Max Caster is awesome, favourite part was the confused look on Matt Sydals face.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Rape joke is a bridge far IMO.


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

Huh, I thought he was younger than 32


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Wrestling would be a lot more entertaining if they didn’t cater to the whiny sjw twitter mob at every turn.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

You guys will be happy to know there was a recent study on “snowflakes” and attitudes around the world on whether your country should ban more language or say STFU to the snowflakes (my rephrasing of the topic ...)

America, UK, and Australia were the top 3 countries in the world for people reporting “I’d just tell those snowflakes to STFU”

I’m telling you guys, Attitude Era culture is slowly coming back.

The pendulum is swinging back in the anti-PC direction at long last.


----------



## SevenStarSplash (Jul 29, 2021)

And just like that he's got everyone's attention now.

Big fan of his raps, loser wrestling fans need to get a grip and not let themselves get worked. It's not like he rapped saying he was going to violate everyones mother in the arena or do a big poo on Julia. It's just fake outrage that the twitter followers are mustering up and acting like THAT kid at school when the teacher catches him red handed doing something wrong then the little asshole says "But Miss FiveStarSplash did it too" and then you both get into trouble for it whilst he has a shit eating grin, fuck you steven I'll never forgive you.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Krin said:


> The AEW fans are the most sensitive of all. These types of fans have tried to dominate the WWE as well. They are a cancer on wrestling.


check the vote my guy - we’re not sensitive

what’s happing a lot is concern trolling people wanting to be offended by anything / they just pile on

its a modern illness, but don’t paint aew fans with that brush - that is society with everything


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

IronMan8 said:


> You guys will be happy to know there was a recent study on “snowflakes” and attitudes around the world on whether your country should ban more language or say STFU to the snowflakes (my rephrasing of the topic ...)
> 
> America, UK, and Australia were the top 3 countries in the world for people reporting “I’d just tell those snowflakes to STFU”
> 
> ...


whenever i hear some of these ‘complaints’ on twitter - i always think to myself

dude… never come to africa, you’ll be eaten alive


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> Dude, if you read this forum, literally everyone that complains about AEW doing hard core matches or blood or Max Caster raps even are nothing but far leftist woke WWE fans, the only fans WWE has left.
> 
> AEW has a UFC type crowd, and it’s why Max does these raps for them, and it’s why the only people complaining about this or dominos are all online WWE geeks



AEW does not have a UFC type crowd lmao.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

More PC outrage about mean words. Stop treating adults like they are all 12. Words are not violence. Max is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

i noticed it was edited off dark

he says a lot of stuff to get heat, was rapping about banning guns in the last one iirc.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> AEW does not have a UFC type crowd lmao.


I always thought it was a given that AEW has more “woke” fans than WWE. WWE has a bunch of old, out of touch fans while AEW skews younger.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Don’t really see the need to make a joke out of rape or mental health tbh. 

That’s just the cheapest of heat. Do better. I’m not offended by it, doesn’t really bother me, but I’m not sure what’s the need for it. The Julia comment at the end is completely fair heel heat and I laughed. Mental health and rape, I don’t think you should be touching those. Say it’s snow flake all you want, but there is fans watching the show dealing with those very real issues, and they don’t need it made in to a joke on their escapist TV show.

I’m not offended by it. I’d rather they didn’t joke about things like it though. I can see why others were offended though.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

ajmaf625 said:


> cleared or not if you need to joke about rape in a promo/rap than thats sad really. I don't see people on tv joking about murder jokes about OJ, say me or you joking on here is one thing doing it on tv is another. Thats just asking for outrage maybe thats what he intended.


I take it you don't watch much TV then? Have you never watched Family Guy, Seinfeld, The Simpsons, South Park, or Always Sunny? Literally all of those have jokes making fun of OJ Simpsons murder trial. Sunny has two episodes parodying it. SNLs weekend update at the time joked about it basically weekly. Not to mention many many comedians including Jay Leno.

Hell two of those aforementioned shows have rape jokes on multiple occasions (Always Sunny and South Park). One is the longest running live action scripted comedy series of all time, and the other is the 5th longest running animated series.

Its fine if you don't like it, but to say these things aren't made fun of on TV is just saying you don't watch much TV (which is probably a good thing)


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Aside from the fact that he trotted out a joke about a news event that is almost 2 decades old(what's next Paris Hilton jokes in 2021) I have no problem with heels using "offensive" material to trigger people. That's what a heel is supposed to do,as long as his co-worker Julia was on board with the dig at her.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

PC Babies at it once again. Who cares


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

The acclaimed is a good lower act extremely entertaining I have life long mental health issues and I see no problem with what he said people are too sensitivity these days.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

He's trying to be edgy and get heel heat.

Maybe they should go listen to Joel Gertner instead....


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The issue really is that too many people have been trained to be overly critical of everything, and offended by every off-colour remark. This isn't the average fan being offended by what is essentially some edgy humour. This is the ones who love a bit of drama and take every opportunity they can to label someone as a bad guy.

It's the Twitter Lynch Mob mentality, and it fucking sucks.

As someone said earlier in the thread, if this had been a line on Family Guy or South Park (both of which have broadcast way worse, to literally no backlash), it wouldn't even get a raised eyebrow.

But this is not only pro wrestling - something that people are watching with eagle eyes already, hoping to see something they can complain about - but it's on an AEW show, which gets amplified criticism because there are a shitload of people that just hate AEW for existing, and will make a massive deal out of everything.

Was the stuff he said pushing the boundaries of good taste?
Yeah, but isn't that the point?

I think the only real issue here is that he "targeted" people outside of the wrestling sphere. If he'd said the same things about people in the industry, they'd have been considered fair game.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

So is joking about Roman Reigns cancer ok then? What about mocking Eddie or bringing up the Benoit murders? That all fair game? Heel heat clearly has no boundaries.

As I said, I personally wasn’t offended but to suggest people who were offended by mocking mental health difficulties or making rape jokes are snowflakes is either incredibly disingenuous, incredibly stupid, or incredibly callous.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Things never change. They tried to cancel Eminem back in the day for saying gay slurs and rapping about murdering his ex-wife. They're just songs. People need to get over it.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> whenever i hear some of these ‘complaints’ on twitter - i always think to myself
> 
> dude… never come to africa, you’ll be eaten alive


Haha so true. Even the most educated families in the areas I’ve been over there would smirk at me like I’m a lunatic if I teared up and started yelling at them for using a gender pronoun before asking or something.

The modern western world is the crazy place to be.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The sooner society learns to quit empowering these crybullies, the sooner they'll stop throwing hissy fits. They're like spoiled children -- they won't stop doing their little stompy-pouty routine until it stops working.

Point at them. Laugh at them. Emasculate them. Fill them with shame and embarrassment. Do all of these things. Just please don't take them seriously.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Max could have went way harder than he did being in Charlotte. Duke Lacrosse was tame. If he wanted to go hard he'd have brought up Rae Carruth. If he were hokey and being lame he'd have said something about Lamelo Ball. So I think he hit the sweet spot here. But he could have went way harder. Plus, he could have said something about Charlotte and their trans bathroom policy too. There's lot of stuff he could have said. Last week in Texas he said the 2nd amendment should be repealed so he clearly will say anything to get heat from whatever area he's in


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The_Great_One21 said:


> So is joking about Roman Reigns cancer ok then? What about mocking Eddie or bringing up the Benoit murders? That all fair game? Heel heat clearly has no boundaries.
> 
> As I said, I personally wasn’t offended but to suggest people who were offended by mocking mental health difficulties or making rape jokes are snowflakes is either incredibly disingenuous, incredibly stupid, or incredibly callous.


It’s a bit different.

The examples brought up here are all specific situations for specific individuals. Joking about Roman’s cancer risks some kind of personal suffering to that one specific person thinking about that one specific situation in his life.

Joking about vague, broad categories like “mental health” or “rape” does not cause the same level of specific harm directly to any individual person. Sure, you could broadly interpret the joke as being directed at you personally, but that’s fake outrage by comparison to say Max Caster looking Roman in the eyes and ripping on his cancer for 5 minutes. It’s not the sam

And that specific, individual thinking
vs
that vague, group thinking

...matches political party personality traits, which correlate with preferences along the snowflake continuum.

But ultimately, jokes are acceptable or not based on whether people laugh.

Feel free to tell a Chris Benoit joke and see if anyone laughs.

The floor is yours!

Unacceptable joking is inherently self-governed by laughing vs not laughing people. Only the masses can truly decide if it’s funny... the same way the people will decide if it’s funny to laugh at Olympic heroes when they fail.

If a pole vaulter clears the bar and the pole hits him in the groin on the way down - I think that’s funny. So do most people. It doesn’t mean I’m incredibly stupid, disingenuous, or callous.


----------



## GTL2 (Sep 1, 2016)

There is never any lack of people cruising the internet looking for things to be offended about on someone else's behalf. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Some of you are just unbelievable.

There’s no need for him to mention anyone’s real life mental health. It would be ok if it was another wrestler who agreed to it as part of a storyline, but whoever this Simone is, she’s a real person.

The rape thing I don’t know what the joke was and I don’t know anything about the Duke trial so I don’t understand it really, but I’m guessing he shouldn’t have said that either.

I’ll wear the snowflake badge that people use as a copout for being arseholes with pride.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I do like how Max just runs down Julia every time. I came up with a rap in 20 seconds he could do to go to the next level on julia:

"Yo yo....Julia....
you look pretty sexy in that skirt,
But i gotta ask you baby girl,
Did Brazzers just let you off work?"


This seems so easy for him to go at her from this angle. She's wearing a generic cheer outfit that you'd see in every cheerleader based porno. Seems obvious angle if I was him. When he does his raps they are always better when they are directly at the opponent, and with a touch of realism. Not just these out of nowhere generic insults.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

rich110991 said:


> Some of you are just unbelievable.
> 
> There’s no need for him to mention anyone’s real life mental health. It would be ok if it was another wrestler who agreed to it as part of a storyline, but whoever this Simone is, she’s a real person.
> 
> ...


I know these are your genuine feelings but this is exactly what you should be feeling. It's genuine heel heat


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> I do like how Max just runs down Julia every time. I came up with a rap in 20 seconds he could do to go to the next level on julia:
> 
> "Yo yo....Julia....
> you look pretty sexy in that skirt,
> ...


See this stuff would be great, since it's focused on the actual opponents and I'm sure Julia would probably just laugh backstage at it, plus the crowd would go nuts about it. 

The thing with the whole Simone Biles thing or the Duke Lacrosse thing (which actually made 0 sense in context with his actual promo) is that it feels really weird hearing heels talk about rape and mental health and stuff regarding people outside of the show. I don't think it's really necessary for the cheap heel heat, dude has plenty of good insults and bars without stuff like that.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

People forget that wrestling and the characters portrayed are just that.... Characters.

Seeing as people like to strangely compare wrestling to movies and TV series', do people get this upset when characters in films push the envelope or bit?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

ajmaf625 said:


> "I'm gonna treat those bitches like Duke lacrosse".....seems like no one in this thread so far was aware of the rape allegations at Duke. Thats not being a snowflake its not accepting a joke about rape.


They were cleared, and grow up. If you don't find it funny that's fine. If you're getting offended over a joke you're acting like a child. No topic is off limits in comedy.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> They were cleared, and grow up. If you don't find it funny that's fine. If you're getting offended over a joke you're acting like a child. No topic is off limits in comedy.


It’s you that needs to grow up. If it was someone you knew that had been raped would you find it funny to joke about it? Maybe you would, I wouldn’t.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

rich110991 said:


> It’s you that needs to grow up. If it was someone you knew that had been raped would you find it funny to joke about it? Maybe you would, I wouldn’t.


"On April 11, 2007, North Carolina Attorney General Roy Cooper dropped all charges, declaring the three lacrosse players "innocent" and victims of a "tragic rush to accuse".[6][7] Nifong, who was labeled a "rogue prosecutor" by Cooper, withdrew from the case in January 2007 after the North Carolina State Bar filed ethics charges against him. In June 2007, Nifong was disbarred for "dishonesty, fraud, deceit and misrepresentation", making him the first prosecutor in North Carolina disbarred for trial conduct. Nifong served one day in jail for lying about sharing DNA tests"

Duke lacrosse case - Wikipedia


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> "On April 11, 2007, North Carolina Attorney General Roy Cooper dropped all charges, declaring the three lacrosse players "innocent" and victims of a "tragic rush to accuse".[6][7] Nifong, who was labeled a "rogue prosecutor" by Cooper, withdrew from the case in January 2007 after the North Carolina State Bar filed ethics charges against him. In June 2007, Nifong was disbarred for "dishonesty, fraud, deceit and misrepresentation", making him the first prosecutor in North Carolina disbarred for trial conduct. Nifong served one day in jail for lying about sharing DNA tests"
> 
> Duke lacrosse case - Wikipedia


So what was the joke? I don’t get it?


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

rich110991 said:


> So what was the joke? I don’t get it?


The line was "“Sydals gonna pay the cost, I’m gonna treat those bitches like Duke lacrosse.” 
Basically means they're gonna get fucked over, least that's the way it reads to me. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

rich110991 said:


> It’s you that needs to grow up. If it was someone you knew that had been raped would you find it funny to joke about it? Maybe you would, I wouldn’t.


It doesn't matter if I would or not, it's a joke. I'm enough of an adult to know that not everything is catered to me, nor should it be. I certainly wouldn't whine about it.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

ajmaf625 said:


> cleared or not if you need to joke about rape in a promo/rap than thats sad really. I don't see people on tv joking about murder jokes about OJ, say me or you joking on here is one thing doing it on tv is another. Thats just asking for outrage maybe thats what he intended.


You either white, super young or you just don't watch TV because that is totally bullshit, jokes about OJ were going on during the fucking trial and never really went away and actually had a boost when he got out of jail and a further one when his documentary show came out.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Was Max out of line or folk being sensitive as hell


My mind goes to weird/wrestling-related places, so these are my thoughts.

Basically, is "the work" still possible? This is a perfect example.

The year is 1983. JYD, instead of keeping his massive overness from the Indies, comes in and starts rapping smelly pussies and rape. Heel, right? No edgy alt-righters borne of social media resentment, calling people snowflakes for being incensed by, you know, normal things to be incensed by? 

The year is 2021. This happens. Dude is probably legitimately trying to get heel heat by saying what he thinks are deplorable things. Snowflakes: cancel him, he's mean!! Edge lords: cool, I like him because he says things people don't want to hear; I'm going to cheer for him. You could apply the same sort of paradigm to virtually any wrestling storyline or promo. People are so fucking politically polarized today, they can't even enjoy the work (and it goes beyond anti-heroes).


----------



## Corporate Rock (Apr 9, 2014)

Bravo 👏 

stop being soft ass clowns and enjoy the heat. Geez and people want the attitude era to come back but can’t take a damn joke. Go watch Sesame Street.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

So a heel being a proper heel and getting dat heat.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

fantastic

if its getting the whiny pussies on these forums worked up, itll do the same thing in arenas

but OF COURSE tony khan is on busted open as i type this denouncing it and saying how they edited it out


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TK just said on Busted that the rap was terrible and he'll be taking over editing duties for Dark and Elevation due to it.

Personally, I have no issues with it but I was raised on a diet of WWF Attitude so it all seems kinda tame now.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

3venflow said:


> TK just said on Busted that the rap was terrible and he'll be taking over editing duties for Dark and Elevation due to it.
> 
> Personally, I have no issues with it but I was raised on a diet of WWF Attitude so it all seems kinda tame now.


Even more reason to love TK


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

haha Tony Khan got it removed from the broadcast. Guess our lord and savior is also a "snowflake" and must not watch tv to get that these jokes happen. I guess you can say he was worried that these jokes might've been ill advised, who would've thought


----------



## Corporate Rock (Apr 9, 2014)

ajmaf625 said:


> haha Tony Khan got it removed from the broadcast. Guess our lord and savior is also a "snowflake" and must not watch tv to get that these jokes happen. I guess you can say he was worried that these jokes might've been ill advised, who would've thought


sounds like TK is another candy ass.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Weak move Tony.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Wait isn't this Crystal something woman a convicted murderer? She's fair game imo as far as ridicule goes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I am 100% sure TK put it out there to see what'll happen

now he is just 'saving' it - its good to see where your lines are


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> It’s you that needs to grow up. If it was someone you knew that had been raped would you find it funny to joke about it? Maybe you would, I wouldn’t.


It wasn't a rape joke, it was a joke about how someone got wrongfully accused of rape, and cleared of the charges.

Not that I expect you to grasp it but I'll explain the joke to you: The accuser (a convicted murderer btw) in the Duke Lacrosse case deemed themselves on the winning side but the Lacrosse players won the case eventually and the other party had to pay the cost. Caster is planning to do the same to his overconfident opponent.
It was a semi-offensive joke in bad taste but nothing to get your panties in a bunch about.

P.S.: for someone with such a stifled sense of humour, you seem to find quite a lot of posts in here funny that actually contradict your whiny opinion. How come?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Let's see, a heel gets people talking about him and using real world topics to draw heat, that's not something to be offended by, that's borderline becoming a lost art.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

ajmaf625 said:


> haha Tony Khan got it removed from the broadcast. Guess our lord and savior is also a "snowflake" and must not watch tv to get that these jokes happen. I guess you can say he was worried that these jokes might've been ill advised, who would've thought


More like he's just reactionary as fuck, a terrible leader, and a giant puss. Good thing he has money tho as I like some of the show anyway.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> Let's see, a heel gets people talking about him and using real world topics to draw heat, that's not something to be offended by, that's borderline becoming a lost art.


"Jacksonville idiot hires mean rapper, gets mad when mean rapper raps meanly"


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Since Tony cut it from the episode and the tweet got DMCAed


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Overall, I think Simone Biles is a hot button issue right now and this same rap would get no reaction like a month from now


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

The poll doesn't really contain my take on this.

I think people are exactly as sensitive as they should be, BUT: It's a wrestling heel's job to rub people the wrong way. They MUST be offensive.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> It wasn't a rape joke, it was a joke about how someone got wrongfully accused of rape, and cleared of the charges.
> 
> Not that I expect you to grasp it but I'll explain the joke to you: The accuser (a convicted murderer btw) in the Duke Lacrosse case deemed themselves on the winning side but the Lacrosse players won the case eventually and the other party had to pay the cost. Caster is planning to do the same to his overconfident opponent.
> It was a semi-offensive joke in bad taste but nothing to get your panties in a bunch about.
> ...


Ignored


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> The poll doesn't really contain my take on this.
> 
> I think people are exactly as sensitive as they should be, BUT: It's a wrestling heel's job to rub people the wrong way. They MUST be offensive.


Next week he'll just be doing cliche stuff like making fun of the local sports team.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Ignored


Mimimimimi. Your bubble will burst, too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Some of you are just unbelievable.
> 
> There’s no need for him to mention anyone’s real life mental health. It would be ok if it was another wrestler who agreed to it as part of a storyline, but whoever this Simone is, she’s a real person.
> 
> ...


Being upset about something you don't even know the details of is hilarious as fuck lol. 

"I don't know what I'm upset about, but I figure I should be"


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Next week he'll just be doing cliche stuff like making fun of the local sports team.


Which is totally fine, too, but man is wrestling in a dump rn.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Being upset about something you don't even know the details of is hilarious as fuck lol.
> 
> "I don't know what I'm upset about, but I figure I should be"


Firstly I’m not upset. Secondly the mental health “joke” is enough for it to be bad taste.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tony's comment



> “Speaking of Dark and one of those teams that broke through and really came and did a good job through Dark, one of those teams is the Acclaimed. That’s Anthony Bowens and Max Caster. And speaking of Dark, last night on Dark, Max Caster’s rap was terrible. I was not out there in the moment when he did it, it was not during Dynamite. I was out back when Max had said this rap. I had not heard it until last night, truthfully. In the editing process, it should have been caught. We deleted the episode and reposted it with that edited out, but it shouldn’t have aired.
> 
> “And I put such tight controls on Dynamite, and this would never have happened there because, Max’s raps, I have always gone over them with him and frankly every segment on Dynamite, I don’t script or write wrestlers’ promos, but the bullet points I give. So, in this case, it shouldn’t have happened, and what will happen going forward is I will be taking over the editing of Dark and Elevation myself. I was already editing Dynamite and Rampage, and I do a lot, and now I will also be editing Dark and Elevation. So, it’s unfortunate that it came to that.”


----------



## sonnyleesmith (Apr 3, 2018)

rich110991 said:


> Firstly I’m not upset. Secondly the mental health “joke” is enough for it to be bad taste.


There’s such a stigma surrounding mental health that this joke, although I can see why it wouldn’t offend the majority of people (about 70% If current statistics were to go by), but the other 30% of people may hear this and have their own beliefs about not sharing it or getting help fortified. It can cause real damage. For that reason I think this was done in poor taste. I’m not whining or complaining but just wanted to perhaps offer a little bit of perspective from someone who battles mental health issues everyday.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

sonnyleesmith said:


> There’s such a stigma surrounding mental health that this joke, although I can see why it wouldn’t offend the majority of people (about 70% If current statistics were to go by), but the other 30% of people may hear this and have their own beliefs about not sharing it or getting help fortified. It can cause real damage. For that reason I think this was done in poor taste. I’m not whining or complaining but just wanted to perhaps offer a little bit of perspective from someone who battles mental health issues everyday.


Completely agree mate.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ClintDagger said:


> I always thought it was a given that AEW has more “woke” fans than WWE. WWE has a bunch of old, out of touch fans while AEW skews younger.


UFC has a bunch of beer swelling crazy fuckers at their shows lmao. Do you think the average guy getting hammered at a UFC event would like Orange Fucking Cassidy? Fuck outta here lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Charlotte had a very tame promo about comparing herself to Simone because she feels like she's the greatest in her sport and has self esteem issues. She's getting the same backlash as Max, which is ridiculous. If these kids can't handle MENTIONING mental health on the air, they would have tried to have The Rock canceled if Twitter existed 20 years ago.*



RapShepard said:


> So apparently Max ruffled some feathers mentioning Simone Biles mental health, The Duke Lacrosse rape case, and Julia Hart's vagina (because she's 19 and he's 32)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422712377909383168
> Was Max out of line or folk being sensitive as hell


*What a surprise, Tony Khan hit him with the copyright. It's amazing how all the positive content goes untouched though.*



The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Call me a snowflake, but this just feels like somebody being edgy as hell, and not even a good rap or anything. They could get away with it on a youtube show, but 100% wouldn't fly on TNT.


*Apparently not, since they already backed down from the backlash and removed it.*


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Overall, I think Simone Biles is a hot button issue right now and this same rap would get no reaction like a month from now


True but super bizarre that people freak out about everything said about her. It's a shame TK catered to the children on this one.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Max Caster should be on TV, not dark.

And fuck Tony Khan. He thinks doing low rent garbage hardcore wrestling with pizza cutters and shit is okay, but not this? This money mark was going to ECW shows as a teenager but now takes the moral high ground? Fuck outta here.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bank robbers mutilating people on TNT? Cool. Rappers making jokes on YouTube? Offensive.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Bank robbers mutilating people on TNT? Cool. Rappers making jokes on YouTube? Offensive.


*METH ADDICTED* bank robbers. Very important detail for the man of morals Tony Khan.*


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

sonnyleesmith said:


> There’s such a stigma surrounding mental health that this joke, although I can see why it wouldn’t offend the majority of people (about 70% If current statistics were to go by), but the other 30% of people may hear this and have their own beliefs about not sharing it or getting help fortified. It can cause real damage. For that reason I think this was done in poor taste. I’m not whining or complaining but just wanted to perhaps offer a little bit of perspective from someone who battles mental health issues everyday.


Fair enough offering a different perspective, but on the flip side of the coin I deal with mental health issues, and a wrestling character playing a heel being the obvious bad guy and making a joke for 2 seconds during an entrance isn't likely to have any real impact compared the 100's of articles written all over the world in support of Simone -- hell the only reason I actually heard about her is because of this because I don't pay attention to the Olympics.

How many people went and read an article about Simone and sympathized because of this little joke? How many people heard that the Duke lacrosse team were wrongfully accused because of this? We've got at least one person here. Sometimes edgy humor can cause people to think or learn, and personally I think the overreaction to stamp things like this out does more harm than good in the long run.

At the end of the day the guy is playing a character, if Max went on a 2 minute shoot tirade about Simone and her mental health in a twitch stream or something then we'd be having a different discussion.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Who gives a fuck.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

There will be a time where words are banned and we all have to walk around silently.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

NXT Only said:


> There will be a time where words are banned and we all have to walk around silently.


Some people need that


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I kind of find it hilarious that there's like 10x more outrage towards people who thought that Max's promo may have been in bad taste than any of the outrage towards the promo itself.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> UFC has a bunch of beer swelling crazy fuckers at their shows lmao. Do you think the average guy getting hammered at a UFC event would like Orange Fucking Cassidy? Fuck outta here lmao


To be fair alcohol does make us fuck ugly people. Get me drunk and I'll be laughing my ass off at Orange.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Beyond have pulled him from their indy show tomorrow and replaced him with Wheeler YUTA. Beyond ridiculous if related to this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423065945426235397


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

John cena used to do alot worse. Cena made fun of zack gowen not being able to walk back then.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This business is so shit. It has been infiltrated by SJW neckbeard bitches


----------



## Chris Herrichico (Feb 27, 2015)

Well done, Max! Fuck dem SJWs!


----------



## sonnyleesmith (Apr 3, 2018)

Chris Herrichico said:


> Well done, Max! Fuck dem SJWs!


I’m not an SJW and am beyond over people “cancelling” others but mental health is a different animal. Is it ok to do a promo about cancer? How about AIDS? Domestic terrorism? 

Again, I’m so tired of people (from both extremes of the political and social spectrums) ruining other peoples lives because their offended, but mental health is an issue where people are literally killing themselves because the things they’re dealing with feel so overwhelming. If this issue is trivialized, then it compounds the issue. If someone does not battle or understand mental health issues, they don’t have any say on how it should or shouldn’t be addressed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I didn't see it, so..

Anyway, it's all about tone, it's the same reason jokes rarely work when written on the internet because you can't inject any tone so people think you're being literal and are horrified.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

sonnyleesmith said:


> I’m not an SJW and am beyond over people “cancelling” others but mental health is a different animal. Is it ok to do a promo about cancer? How about AIDS? Domestic terrorism?


I mean I have pretty serious mental health issues that have basically ruined my life, and making fun of them is my way of coping. Maybe I'd feel different if I got made fun of for hating myself on Youtube watched by 300k people but I doubt it.


----------



## sonnyleesmith (Apr 3, 2018)

Shock Street said:


> I mean I have pretty serious mental health issues that have basically ruined my life, and making fun of them is my way of coping. Maybe I'd feel different if I got made fun of for hating myself on Youtube watched by 300k people but I doubt it.


I get that. Humor is my way of dealing with it. Self-deprecation is a double sided coin. However, If someone made light of my mental health issues, it sends me into a spiral. My own little battle, and I know not everyone else who struggles reacts the same, but again, just offering a little different perspective.


----------



## orited (Oct 30, 2007)

it really is sad that a minute and half promo of edgy jokes can cause such a stir i sympathise with anybody suffering from mental health/rape but to get so offended by an off the cuff joke that wasnt even directed at anybody in particular was just to rile up the babyfaces is insane


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

I have to say...

I'm generally very anti PC, anti cancel culture etc and at the end of the day I see wrestlers as fictional characters that are intended to garner an emotional response so my default position is there's nothing wrong with this. In fact the promo did it's job. We don't have an issue with assholes, murders or rapists being depicted in other forms of fictional entertainment so why here?

Having said that...

Some of the posts here coming from an alternative perspective have been eye opening and made me at least see things differently. So I appreciate the people who made me see it from another view and I'm not going to take a firm stance one way or another. That probably makes me even worse than a snowflake lol.


----------



## sonnyleesmith (Apr 3, 2018)

orited said:


> it really is sad that a minute and half promo of edgy jokes can cause such a stir i sympathise with anybody suffering from mental health/rape but to get so offended by an off the cuff joke that wasnt even directed at anybody in particular was just to rile up the babyfaces is insane


“Insane”

And you wonder why there’s such a stigma. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

sonnyleesmith said:


> “Insane”
> 
> And you wonder why there’s such a stigma.
> 
> ...


Oh come now..


----------



## sonnyleesmith (Apr 3, 2018)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Oh come now..


Oh fuck off. Saying to someone who is legitimately struggling with mental health issues who is legitimately triggered by the word insane to “come on now”

Seriously, fuck off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

sonnyleesmith said:


> Oh fuck off. Saying to someone who is legitimately struggling with mental health issues who is legitimately triggered by the word insane to “come on now”
> 
> Seriously, fuck off.
> 
> ...


lol whatever dude.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> They removed it from Dark which is funny because the folk whining made somebody like me actually check it out because I wouldn't have known it happened otherwise.


What max caster said, was harmless compared to this.




And this was back when you could make these kinds of jokes and many sjw's and white knights still laugh at this kind of stuff.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Really disappointed with Tony Khan if he's actually suspended Caster for those comments. He let Caster go out there and say it in the first place.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425055562400735256


----------



## sonnyleesmith (Apr 3, 2018)

Again, I think it’s an over abundance of caution because of the legitimate issue of mental health, not a SJW crusade of any kind. The examples people are giving from the past show actual very little in terms of support for their argument as they are dated. In Eddie Murphy’s Raw special, he uses the word “f*ggot”. Is that still cool to use? 

I’m not for cancel culture or any of that political crap, but when real people with real problems say some thing, the responses are “lol, whatever dude” and “this is insane”. If you don’t struggle with mental health, I’m over the moon for you, but you don’t get to say what is acceptable or not when it comes to mental health. And if you do struggle but didn’t have a problem what with Max said, good for you as well, but for a lot of us, it reduced our daily struggle to “lol, whatever dude”

It just sucks. 

By “you” I don’t mean anyone specifically, just easier that typing more creatively.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Really disappointed with Tony Khan if he's actually suspended Caster for those comments. He let Caster go out there and say it in the first place.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425055562400735256


Damn that sucks. Probably just gonna keep him out of the limelight for a second and let things blow over. Hope this doesn't hurt him in the long run though.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

sonnyleesmith said:


> Again, I think it’s an over abundance of caution because of the legitimate issue of mental health, not a SJW crusade of any kind. The examples people are giving from the past show actual very little in terms of support for their argument as they are dated. In Eddie Murphy’s Raw special, he uses the word “f*ggot”. Is that still cool to use?
> 
> I’m not for cancel culture or any of that political crap, but when real people with real problems say some thing, the responses are “lol, whatever dude” and “this is insane”. If you don’t struggle with mental health, I’m over the moon for you, but you don’t get to say what is acceptable or not when it comes to mental health. And if you do struggle but didn’t have a problem what with Max said, good for you as well, but for a lot of us, it reduced our daily struggle to “lol, whatever dude”
> 
> ...


All legitimate issues get joked about. If it's not funny to you...don't watch or don't laugh. No one is saying you have to like it. It's legitimately childish to get offended by something an on-screen bad guy says. Having a mental health issue does not make you (general you, not personal you) more qualified to tell others what they can and cannot say.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

sonnyleesmith said:


> I’m not an SJW and am beyond over people “cancelling” others but mental health is a different animal. Is it ok to do a promo about cancer? How about AIDS? Domestic terrorism?
> 
> Again, I’m so tired of people (from both extremes of the political and social spectrums) ruining other peoples lives because their offended, but mental health is an issue where people are literally killing themselves because the things they’re dealing with feel so overwhelming. If this issue is trivialized, then it compounds the issue. If someone does not battle or understand mental health issues, they don’t have any say on how it should or shouldn’t be addressed.
> 
> ...


‘mental health’ is such a broad term though

not close to ‘cancer’ or the other examples


----------



## sonnyleesmith (Apr 3, 2018)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> All legitimate issues get joked about. If it's not funny to you...don't watch or don't laugh. No one is saying you have to like it. It's legitimately childish to get offended by something an on-screen bad guy says. Having a mental health issue does not make you (general you, not personal you) more qualified to tell others what they can and cannot say.


I’m not offended for god sake. I’m just asking people to see that trivializing mental health makes people like me want to not seek help for it. But whatever, fuck this place.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

In a world where you constantly have to be mindful not to offend the whiniest and weakest of mind, satire is absolutely fucked.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

sonnyleesmith said:


> I’m not offended for god sake. I’m just asking people to see that trivializing mental health makes people like me want to not seek help for it. But whatever, fuck this place.


An actor making a joke about mental health, on screen, who is intentionally being an asshole to get you to hate him is not trivializing mental health. If you think it is I hope you hold regular TV, standup and movies to the same standard. You may not have been offended but clearly some here were and it's mindboggling to me. Did this generation forget sticks and stones? On top of that, we aren't even talking about direct criticism anymore, we're talking about things a character said to another character while trying to be a dick. How sensitive does someone have to be to get riled up over what other people are saying to each other on screen? Ridiculously so, I'd argue. I'd also argue that the most sensitive person in the room is not the person who gets to dictate what's acceptable for others to say. Again, these are not shots at you, these are gripes with people in 2021 as a whole. I hope you get all the help you need because mental health is absolutely important.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

sonnyleesmith said:


> I’m not offended for god sake. I’m just asking people to see that trivializing mental health makes people like me want to not seek help for it. But whatever, fuck this place.


There used to be an art form called "Rabelaisian style", where it is the point of the artist to be as rude as possible towards others exactly for the purpose of showing that you shouldn't. They were bad examples intentionally. PC and cancel culture killed this art form with their nonexistent sense of humor. Fuck those people.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I just hope this is all kayfabe from AEW's end and playing up the controversy to build Castor. Otherwise just release him now or at least repackage him as he's finished. A heel saying heel things isn't allowed anymore.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Yeah, I think this works either way. Whether he’s suspended in real life (making him an edge lord which young crowds like) or in kayfabe (making him a rebellious bad ass).


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

It gets worse.

Just saw this on Reddit.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/p1wy4k

He removed AEW mentions from Twitter & IG.

Maybe he freaked out so Tony fired him or maybe he rage quit? 

Tony doesn't seem like the type to fire someone based on reactionary social media stuff unless it's rape allegations with sufficient support (Jimmy Havok). Even with Sammy, he just suspended him and had him do sensitivity training courses.

Max would have to have reacted poorly to whatever suspension or talk Tony had with him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd be pretty pissed if Twitter got Max Castor cancelled. Hoping this blows over. People need to calm the fuck down and stop being in an outrage for every little thing.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I'd be pretty pissed if Twitter got Max Castor cancelled. Hoping this blows over. People need to calm the fuck down and stop being in an outrage for every little thing.


Wouldn't worry - this is the follow up:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Wouldn't worry - this is the follow up:


Fucking sensitive assholes. Luckily he has his job still


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Wtf. TK lost it all here.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

He had it coming. The people applauding him for "heel heat" are hilarious too, because he's got all those edgelords marking out instead of reacting to him like a heel, while the folks he's supposedly "working" aren't even led to tune in so they can see him get beat, but instead they just stop watching his segments altogether. So, _what_ kind of effective heat _is_ he generating?

He's a talented guy, as is Bowens who's a great wrestler & has come into his own really well on the mic lately himself. And the fact is, this pseudo-suspension is only going to _benefit _the both of them, as it reinforces Max's persona as a bad boy, so people that are into him will be even more hyped once he's back.

Right now he's over with shock-value with the people that are actually into that, while being a completely ineffective heel.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

lmao. TK is a clown, once again


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425223428731072517
He will get the Sammy treatment. So, more guilty is the guy that let the rap air on Dark without even being edited.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

"sensitivity training"


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Lame move by AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ringside News also reports a two month suspension. It's fucking ridiculous, sensitivity training for a stupid rap comment. It's not like he probably even believed what he was saying, it's a gimmick.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Completely lame. “Sensitivity training” is so stupid. I feel bad for Max. Hopefully, this won’t negatively impact Bowen too much.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

What a load of tosh. These people who get offended over nothing need to take a look at themselves. MJF will be getting suspended for calling folk White trash next that's bound to hurt some hillbillies feelings and have him reaching for his meds.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

It honestly amazes me to think about how people like this managed to grow up in one piece; if I were to repeat the things I heard as a first grader being screamed at other children on the playground while being chased down and pelted with rocks all the while, I'd be booted off of every social media platform in existence. Not to mention, if I were to make similar complaints back then, I would have had my ass kicked constantly and grown up without friends. These are adults taking things like this so personally; it's hard for me to wrap my head around that. I digress though.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Geeee said:


> I'm really surprised at how emotionally invested some people have gotten with this Simone Biles thing. I literally had never heard of her 2 weeks ago..and she's like the GOAT of her sport.
> 
> I bet they will make a movie out of it


Did she not basically bottle it and let her whole team down in the process taking up a place that someone else could have had on the team? Never really heard of her before but she comes across as an attention seeker. Very first thing that appears for her in a Google search is her posing in a thirst trap bikini pic this week. Yeah really looks to have big mental health issues. It's the job of the satirist to expose people like this. Hopefully max continues right where he left off when he comes back.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Welp after his 2 month suspension we can only expect some lame ass PG rap verses moving forward. Gotta make sure the Twitter Karen’s can sleep at night. The gimmick was fire and it’s probably all over now.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Max Caster’s first appearance after his suspension is over:

”Hey! Yo! Yo!

So I was ghostin’ for a while - thank you, Tony!
Creative freedom? Ha. That’s all baloney!
All you snowflakes tryin’ to spoil the fun!
Open wide and suck my big one!
Hear a joke, and you cryin’ OH NO!
Try to cancel me like a Cuomo!
So much hate, it’s damn uncanny
Oh, and Nyla Rose is a ******!”

Next Day Twitter: “AEW has come to terms with the release of Max Caster. We wish him well in his future endeavors.”


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

JasmineAEW said:


> Max Caster’s first appearance after his suspension is over:
> 
> ”Hey! Yo! Yo!
> 
> ...


LMAOO 😂 Did you just come up with that whole verse on the spot lol that was good


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

Sensitivity training and a suspension over a god damn rap bar….sloppy shop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

Don't understand why companies give in to the twitter mob, you'd think after seeing what happened to Marvel comics, DC, Gillette and so many other companies that they are just pandering to people who don't buy, or watch their products. Also they had no problems with it until after they aired it and a few thousand twitter losers complained


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

See ya in the funny papers folks. Khan is a pandering fool.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> See ya in the funny papers folks. Khan is a pandering fool.


We kinda figured that out when he banned Hogan from AEW..


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Just amateur hour all around. No one in AEW bothers to edit or care about jobber Dark and Max is 32 years old just trying to get attention spouting offensive shit.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Tony Kahn as is a total Pussy.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh Tony, you weak willed bitch


----------



## Excellently Executed (May 18, 2020)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Just amateur hour all around. No one in AEW bothers to edit or care about jobber Dark and Max is 32 years old just trying to get attention spouting offensive shit.


This.

The most offensive thing about Caster is how much trash he talks for being a total jobber.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

*Suspended? 

Fuck it, oh well

I'll still get more pussy than this bitch ass beta male*

Is what Caster should say


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425261347118399488
Ringside News literally is never right about anything. Also, Fightful didn't say he was suspended or anything about sensitivity training either. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425212420537167872
I wasn't a fan of the rap and thought some of it was overly edgy, but the dude doesn't need to be suspended or anything at all. It wasn't THAT big a deal.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Well at least he's not gonna be on TV for 2 months, that makes me happy. Now I don't have to cringe at his pitiful promos.

Edit: Nvm, just saw that the report was bogus


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

Since every idiot on twitter has expressed their opinion I will express mine here: The way Khan handled this is one reason (of many) I probably will never come back and watch AEW

I grew sick and tired of their fake pandering bullshit, it's clear that's not their thing but they want to project that it's their thing because the biggest psychos on twitter are all fat blue haired comic geeks with pronouns in their bio. They dont have any core values theyre protecting, they just react to whatever shit blows up and may make them look bad for even five seconds. Which is fine, but dont give me any BS about this not being a normal corporate PR exercise or better than Vince. Because it's not. Ask the guy who scared Cody's dog

I don't even like Max Caster. I found his act corny and annoying. But what this says is if someone who _wasnt_ corny and annoying ever came around, they'd be sterilized and handcuffed too. Maybe thats one reason MJF was running around like a goof with Jericho for a half a year. AEW has picked their audience, and it's the fat comic geeks who buy funko pops and want to watch midget Adam Cole do flips and jerk off with Omega. Good luck, I hope those funko pop sales are worth it


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Welp after his 2 month suspension we can only expect some lame ass PG rap verses moving forward. Gotta make sure the Twitter Karen’s can sleep at night. The gimmick was fire and it’s probably all over now.


Probably end up doing the Mr Ziggles stuff that John Morrison did in 2009 😂


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

You guys seriously using ringside news as a source ?

Come on....


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

He wasn't suspended, nor was he asked to go to sensitivity training.


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> He wasn't suspended, nor was he asked to go to sensitivity training.


Yeah I think the only news is Tony Khan has taken over editing of Dark and Elevation.

He said it shouldn’t of come to this. The biggest news here is Tony clearly isn’t happy with some of the producers.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Hoping for we want Castor chants tonight on Dynamite. Could all be a really fantastic work.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I don’t think he should be saying things like that. But I also don’t think he should be suspended or punished in any way. It shouldn’t have aired. And Tony shouldn’t have to edit the show himself for stuff like that not to happen.

Just don’t make the same mistake twice and move on.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Not the end of the world. Same thing that happened to Sammy when he said that stuff about Sasha. It'll die down. He'll be back. Life will keep pushing forward.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm sorry but making light of Mental Health and Rape is not ok in the slightest. Doesn't matter if it's a character or not. You can get heel heat by not making fucked up jokes about things. Those were not OK.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Gonna get a big pop when that horn blares again in the arena 👀

This might be the arrival of The Acclaimed.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I'm sorry but making light of Mental Health and Rape is not ok in the slightest. Doesn't matter if it's a character or not. You can get heel heat by not making fucked up jokes about things. Those were not OK.


it’s a fucking wrestling show. He’s a character.Weak little snowflakes liek you are
The reason no one can enjoy ANYTHING anymore! Stop being a fucking baby and acting like absolutely everything is a personal attack against you!


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

Anyone that thinks wrestling companies aren’t going to take rape references seriously, two words - Abraham Washington.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bowens wrestled PAC on the Elevation taping with a new theme and no Caster.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Rhetro said:


> it’s a fucking wrestling show. He’s a character.Weak little snowflakes liek you are
> The reason no one can enjoy ANYTHING anymore! Stop being a fucking baby and acting like absolutely everything is a personal attack against you!


Character or not is irrelevant. Just because it's fiction doesn't mean anything goes. Would it be okay for a wrestling to play a rapsit character and he goes around raping all the women in the promotion? Hell no it wouldn't and any promotion would catch flak for that because that's not something that should be glorified and put out there. Just like Jokes about serious shit shouldn't be done because it's fucked up and shouldn't be put out there. It's not about me being a snowflake or being sensitive. Some things should be off limits no matter what and things like rape and mental health shouldn't be made light of. Heat can be made and several ways and this ain't one of them.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

He's going to get sensitivity training for playing a character. What a fucking joke.

Tony Khan is the same mark who grew up on ECW and the Attitude Era. This would be considered child's play compared to most of the shit they did.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425646945561939972He is liking WWE stuff


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

ProjectGargano said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425646945561939972He is liking WWE stuff


Both are PC rubbish, so you might as well go to WWE where you’ll be seen all over the world.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

La Parka said:


> Both are PC rubbish, so you might as well go to WWE where you’ll be seen all over the world.


He has still a contract with AEW, so if AEW wants he will have to stick with it. But probably he is just trolling the reports


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Character or not is irrelevant. Just because it's fiction doesn't mean anything goes. Would it be okay for a wrestling to play a rapsit character and he goes around raping all the women in the promotion? Hell no it wouldn't and any promotion would catch flak for that because that's not something that should be glorified and put out there. Just like Jokes about serious shit shouldn't be done because it's fucked up and shouldn't be put out there. It's not about me being a snowflake or being sensitive. Some things should be off limits no matter what and things like rape and mental health shouldn't be made light of. Heat can be made and several ways and this ain't one of them.


well then I suggest you get a pen and a long wic of paper because your going to need to start watching every single motion picture ever made to make sure youknow which ones make you feel uncomfortable. When your done that, If youaren’t “literally shaking” over what you saw, you can talk to me about wrestling and wrestling characters.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Character or not is irrelevant. Just because it's fiction doesn't mean anything goes. Would it be okay for a wrestling to play a rapsit character and he goes around raping all the women in the promotion? Hell no it wouldn't and any promotion would catch flak for that because that's not something that should be glorified and put out there. Just like Jokes about serious shit shouldn't be done because it's fucked up and shouldn't be put out there. It's not about me being a snowflake or being sensitive. Some things should be off limits no matter what and things like rape and mental health shouldn't be made light of. Heat can be made and several ways and this ain't one of them.


There’s a big difference between referencing a famous rape case and simulating rape on your television program.

Mental health has been made light of for years and much of that has been done by people who are mentally ill themselves. Not all people who have mental health issues are incapable of seeing humour in it. Look at all the depressed memes around the internet. Are these people crossing the line or are they just having fun with a serious issue that they themselves likely have been affected by?

It’s a slippery slope when you moderate people’s promos like this. Are fat jokes off limits? Are making fun of people who died off limits?

Eventually it’ll be pretty difficult to get heat if the only “naughty” things you can do is repeatedly give the finger and say bitch and shit every week. 

Many wrestling fans confuse me. They will be the first to jump up and down and say it’s fake but as soon as someone in wrestling does something or says something that is done in every other media they are suddenly crossing a line.

King Joffrey did some of the most fucked up shit on game of thrones and how many people were calling HBO and telling them to pull him off of television? Not many because everyone knew it was a character designed to be a villainous prick.

This is why wrestling will never grow because it’s fanbase knows it’s fake but yet also acts like the characters they see on TV are real people and should be held to the standard of morality.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Does this surprise ANYONE? Tony Khan promotes himself to be very progressive and very "woke". When you act that way you are forced to act on things that happen in your own company.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Rhetro said:


> well then I suggest you get a pen and a long wic of paper because your going to need to start watching every single motion picture ever made to make sure youknow which ones make you feel uncomfortable. When your done that, If youaren’t “literally shaking” over what you saw, you can talk to me about wrestling and wrestling characters.


Been there. Done that. Got the T-Shirt. What's Next?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

La Parka said:


> There’s a big difference between referencing a famous rape case and simulating rape on your television program.
> 
> Mental health has been made light of for years and much of that has been done by people who are mentally ill themselves. Not all people who have mental health issues are incapable of seeing humour in it. Look at all the depressed memes around the internet. Are these people crossing the line or are they just having fun with a serious issue that they themselves likely have been affected by?
> 
> ...


I really don't care who makes light of what. I don't think it should be. Also there are tons of entertainment that's been called into question despite it being entertainment so that argument doesn't work. There is a line and it doesn't need to be crossed for the sake of entertainment. If you can't grab people without saying horrible things then your not that good.

Also. There's a ton of reasons why wrestling will remain niche. This is not one of them.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Same people whining about the pc culture here were the same people celebrating when cornette got fired for making a racist joke. Not a good look for the same company that punished a wrestler for saying he wanted to rape another to make light of another rape case and no the what aboutisms in here dont work either since the highlighted work is in a different genre/ has a different rating then this does.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

ProjectGargano said:


> He has still a contract with AEW, so if AEW wants he will have to stick with it. But probably he is just trolling the reports


Exactly this.

Also, I can't believe WWE would consider going near him. The bad press alone is enough but he is older than the age and direction they are moving to for signings.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Max Caster got put on a train and transported to Tony Khan's Re-Education Camp which is the Genghis Khan of Indoctrination Centers.


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

Prince Devitt said:


> Don't understand why companies give in to the twitter mob, you'd think after seeing what happened to Marvel comics, DC, Gillette and so many other companies that they are just pandering to people who don't buy, or watch their products. Also they had no problems with it until after they aired it and a few thousand twitter losers complained





Hephaesteus said:


> Same people whining about the pc culture here were the same people celebrating when cornette got fired for making a racist joke.


Something like less than 5% of the population use Twitter. It's full of people with a chip on their shoulder, looking to take anyone down who "says something mean" -- then go out and celebrate it... 

They are a tiny fraction of AEW's audience, just like Marvel they shouldn't be pandering to them.



The XL 2 said:


> He's going to get sensitivity training for playing a character. What a fucking joke.


I hope actors will have to do this going forward. They should've canceled DeCaprio and sent him on some anti-racism training for his part in Django Unchained.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I really don't care who makes light of what. I don't think it should be. Also there are tons of entertainment that's been called into question despite it being entertainment so that argument doesn't work. There is a line and it doesn't need to be crossed for the sake of entertainment. If you can't grab people without saying horrible things then your not that good.
> 
> Also. There's a ton of reasons why wrestling will remain niche. This is not one of them.


Wrestling was drawing record ratings weekly in the late 90s when they were routinely doing things way worse than what Caster rapped about.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Max Caster knows exactly what he is doing, he is too edgy for Tony Khan. He would fit in perfectly in WWE Attitude Era but Tony got to be a pussy and suspend him/


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> Wrestling was drawing record ratings weekly in the late 90s when they were routinely doing things way worse than what Caster rapped about.


Because it fit right in with the culture and trends of that time period. It was nothing more than a fad that people moved on from once people wanted something different. None of that shit flys today and frankly that's a good thing.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

He's acting like a child


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

People can feel the way they want to feel but honestly what does it really say when your'e getting offended by what a wrestler and rapper has to say? This is fictionalized TV people. These kind of jokes are everywhere in the media and entertainment, i think its a breath of fresh air to have a tad bit of controversy in this PC-Pg climate that we're stuck in in the world of pro wrestling today. Salute to Castor. 👌


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Because it fit right in with the culture and trends of that time period. It was nothing more than a fad that people moved on from once people wanted something different. None of that shit flys today and frankly that's a good thing.


Its an awful thing. But enjoy your sterile product.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I'm sorry but making light of Mental Health and Rape is not ok in the slightest. Doesn't matter if it's a character or not. You can get heel heat by not making fucked up jokes about things. Those were not OK.


No topic should be off limits so long as the audience knows what to expect. I now know to expect potentially less sanitized heel characters on AEW shows, which makes me happy. If someone else feels differently, they're free to not watch.

Comedy, when done well, isn't supposed to be safe. It should also challenge people and make them uncomfortable. Bad, cheap comedy can be either ultra safe or go for shock value. Wrestling is not where I turn for high art because I know bad comedy comes with the product. In this situation I'd rather have cheap shocks than something blandly inoffensive. 

Oh, and not that it matters but Max Caster touched on subjects that directly affect me and I wasn't offended. In fact, I get cheap laughs and some fun out of his raps and I did this time too. Being liberal minded, and also politically left, doesn't mean everything upsets me. I recognize the difference between real world actions and a performance.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

GothicBohemian said:


> No topic should be off limits so long as the audience knows what to expect. I now know to expect potentially less sanitized heel characters on AEW shows, which makes me happy. If someone else feels differently, they're free to not watch.
> 
> Comedy, when done well, isn't supposed to be safe. It should also challenge people and make them uncomfortable. Bad, cheap comedy can be either ultra safe or go for shock value. Wrestling is not where I turn for high art because I know bad comedy comes with the product. In this situation I'd rather have cheap shocks than something blandly inoffensive.
> 
> Oh, and not that it matters but Max Caster touched on subjects that directly affect me and I wasn't offended. In fact, I get cheap laughs and some fun out of his raps and I did this time too. Being liberal minded, and also politically left, doesn't mean everything upsets me. I recognize the difference between real world actions and a performance.


What the audience expects doesn't matter. Some things shouldn't me made light of and some shit shouldn't be paraded around like some fucking joke. Comedy is not supposed to be some disrespectful Rauchfest with nothing but offensive bullshit disguised as jokes. If that's your definition of comedy that's fine but that's not what I want out of it and that's fine. It's not about class or high art. It's about being decent. Is there a difference between real life and a preformance? Yes But Preformances and entertainment in general can influence and I'd rather not have people thinking shit like what max said is acceptable.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> Its an awful thing. But enjoy your sterile product.


Right. So if it's not Car Crash Garbage TV it's sterile and boring? Okay.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Watchw gonna do when Twitter low lives run wild on you


----------

